
Upgrade Ubiquiti Controller Unifi4 to Unifi5 on Ubuntu Server - dguillot
1) Login to your local Unifi portal and make sure to make a backup (via Maintenance)<p>2) sudo apt remove unifi<p>3) sudo apt auto-remove  (optional, this is to clean packages that are not in use)<p>4) sudo vim &#x2F;etc&#x2F;apt&#x2F;sources.list (or use your favourite text editor)<p>At this point, you should see your previous one:
deb http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ubnt.com&#x2F;downloads&#x2F;unifi&#x2F;debian stable ubiquiti<p>Replace the word STABLE for UNIFI5. Now it should be like this:
deb http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ubnt.com&#x2F;downloads&#x2F;unifi&#x2F;debian unifi5 ubiquiti<p>Exit and Save<p>5) sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv C0A52C50<p>6) sudo apt update<p>7) sudo apt install unifi<p>Login to your local Unifi portal and you should have version 5!
======
dguillot
Between step 1 and 2, you need to SSH to your Ubuntu server before running
those commands.

